# onboard fuel station



## ryan williams (Apr 30, 2006)

we have 30ft cherokee wolfpack by forest fiver. we cant seem to get the fuel statiom to work. we got no info as far as paper work, and have tried different ways to get it running(battery, generator). cant seem to get anything but a few drips. our friends bought the same model and have the same problem. any body got the magic touch with this topic :question:


----------



## Kirk (Apr 30, 2006)

onboard fuel station

quote:we cant seem to get the fuel statiom to work.
Anyone have any idea what this means? I sure don't.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 1, 2006)

onboard fuel station

"fuel station"???  Hey, is this the RV term for "bar"?  I don't have one of those in MY RV!  Some people think of everything!   :evil:


----------



## ARCHER (May 1, 2006)

onboard fuel station

I have no idea what they are talking about?????


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 1, 2006)

onboard fuel station

They have a toy hauler and the "fuel station" Forest River installs is a gas tank.  We have sold several on All American trailers, also by Forest River.  It is mounted in the frame, like the other tanks, usually just behind the axles and it carries gas for motorcycles, ATV's etc.

It has been a while but, if I remember correctly, there is a timer in the cargo area that has to be turned on and then the pull switch outside will run the pump until the timer runs out of time.  If this does not help, let us know.


----------



## Johnny-O (May 1, 2006)

onboard fuel station

Williams, There can be up to 3 different switches controling the fuel station. A timer switch, emergency cut-off switch, and depending on where the pump is located, there could be a switch on the pump. I'm not familiar with Forest River, so I couldn't say for sure how many (at least two}, or where there at. Didn't the dealer walk you thru your coach and show you how to use this stuff? LOL                           The Boz


----------

